

P(Success in starting a startup) - adamzerner
http://lesswrong.com/r/discussion/lw/jj8/why_dont_more_rationalists_start_startups/

======
adamzerner
Basically, all the commenters said that I'm taking an Inside View when I
should be taking an Outside View. I disagree -
[http://lesswrong.com/r/discussion/lw/jj8/why_dont_more_ratio...](http://lesswrong.com/r/discussion/lw/jj8/why_dont_more_rationalists_start_startups/aezn).

